# Benefits of Aerospoke front



## tn29'er (Jan 11, 2005)

Outside of looking sweet, what does everyone see as the benefit of using an aerospoke as the front wheel? Thans


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

they look 'sweet', and even that is debatable. that's it.

heavy. can't be trued. expensive. did i say heavy?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

tn29'er said:


> Outside of looking sweet, what does everyone see as the benefit of using an aerospoke as the front wheel? Thans



It is strong...doing tricks like bar spins require a strong front wheel....

They are boat anchors.....for freestyle fixed riding, they are fine....for road fixie riding, they are heavy and serve no real purpose

If I did tricks like this( I wouldn't), I'd use Aerospokes


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

You'll have a leg up on the competition in the ironic-mustache-growing-contest-in-front-of-the-American-Apparel-store...... :lol: 

Aerospokes are fierce......


Starnut


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Expensive. Heavy. "Street Cred". 

Totally worth it, to some... completely useless to others...


----------



## mondayC (May 22, 2008)

If you're doing tricks, why not just get a cyclocross wheel?
I'd rather have a wheel bend than crack in half.


----------



## tn29'er (Jan 11, 2005)

*Weinmann*

Should I just go with Wienmanns front and rear? I am 6'3" so strength and non-flexing characteristics are key.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

There was a guy on a ride with me and 20,000 of his closes friends last week. He had a cool looking Specialized Tarmac with straight bars and aerospokes on it. Everything was red, frame, wheels ect. It was a sharp looking machine.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

mondayC said:


> If you're doing tricks, why not just get a cyclocross wheel?
> I'd rather have a wheel bend than crack in half.


Because that wouldnt be cool enough --- duh.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Velocity makes a rim for the freestyle/polo crowd now - B43. If you aren't doing either of those things, just buy or build whatever kind of wheel you'd use for a road bike. Aerospokes are a fashion accessory.


----------

